# ? for Motobecane Owner. Especially le CHAMPION SL TEAM campy Owners



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

I sized myself up and measuered 32 (for a 6'0" guy) as a "minimum clearance". Then subtracted 1 -2 (as instructed) gives me a standover of 31 and 30.

So that means I should get one of these 2 sizes:

54cm = standover 30" 
56cm = standover 31"

I have 2 main questions:

1- 
I recall reading some Moto owners said the bikes they got were bigger than expected or something to that extent. Can I get clarification? What size should i get then?

2- 
I have a herniated disc in my neck, plus some lower back pain, as well as knee pain (but usually only when I stand up and bike, so i never do anymore) (and I'm only 38!). Just a tad bit of discomfort from MTBiking. Knowing this, which size should i go for- a larger or smaller frame?

Thanks again guys!


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

you've lost some of the reach and flexibility you once had, go smaller.

funny, i am 6' 0" and i ride a 59 motobecane immortal pro with no issues from stand-over (measured 34.5", i can easily throw a leg over a 60 or 61 motobecane) or reach to the bars. that tells you the differences in length of arms, legs, torso, etc. from person to person.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Peter_Klim said:


> I sized myself up and measuered 32 (for a 6'0" guy) as a "minimum clearance". Then subtracted 1 -2 (as instructed) gives me a standover of 31 and 30.
> 
> So that means I should get one of these 2 sizes:
> 
> ...



You really need to forget about inseam and ST length and focus on TT length and bar drop.

Do a little research and maybe some test rides and than look into the geo of the different bikes.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Peter, after model selection sizing is going to be the most important part of your purchase, whether you buy at your LBS or over the 'internets.' There is a lot of info on the net about sizing and you need to take the time to read up on and do the measurements so you can get the bike best suited to you. 

I once read on an RBR thread that a good bike fitter can fit you on any bike as long as the bike is only one size smaller or larger than your optimal size. So, if that is true, then you do have some leeway with the sizing but getting the right size is much easier all around. 

I'm 5' 8" and ride a 56 Le Champion. I haven't looked at the frame geometry of the Le Champion and the Le Champion SL side by side but I'm guessing that I would fit best on the 56 SL.

Lifelover says go ride some bikes and that is a must. You may find one locally that suits you and might be on sale this time of year.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

I hope you measured your inseam correctly. It is advisable to wear bike shorts (lycra) if possible.
Here:
To determine your proper frame size, you'll first need to get an accurate inseam measurement . Stand with your back against a wall, your bare feet 6" apart on a hard floor, looking straight ahead. Place a book or carpenter's square between your legs with one edge against the wall, and pull it up firmly into your crotch, simulating the pressure of your saddle while riding. Have a helper measure from the top edge of the book to the floor, in centimeters. (You can convert inches to centimeters by multiplying inches by 2.54.) Repeat two or three times, for consistency, and average the results to get your inseam length.


----------



## je_herr (Oct 2, 2007)

Good question and worth check rides at local shops, as others have said. I'm 5'9" and bought a 56cm Mercier Serpens 30 spd. Only initial issue was the 110mm stem was too long for a comfortable reach. So I bought a Ritchey adjustable at LBS for $60 and now have confortable reach and drop. In the end, it's personal comfort and preference. Check rides on different sizes will help guide your decision. Just finished the Sea Gull Century and had a great ride. Enjoy!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Another tip is to ignore standover as a way to determine bike fit...I know BD uses this as sizing but it's basically a useless measurement...Top tube length is much more important...

You'll be able to find a Moto that fits but ignore standover as a method to fit


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

midlife_xs's said:


> I hope you measured your inseam correctly. It is advisable to wear bike shorts (lycra) if possible.
> Here:
> To determine your proper frame size, you'll first need to get an accurate inseam measurement . Stand with your back against a wall, your bare feet 6" apart on a hard floor, looking straight ahead. Place a book or carpenter's square between your legs with one edge against the wall, and pull it up firmly into your crotch, simulating the pressure of your saddle while riding. Have a helper measure from the top edge of the book to the floor, in centimeters. (You can convert inches to centimeters by multiplying inches by 2.54.) Repeat two or three times, for consistency, and average the results to get your inseam length.


Thanks for the advice. I remeasured a number of times, but this time used a book (instead of a pencil) and marked the edge of the wall with the pencil. I got about a quater of an inch higher.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> Another tip is to ignore standover as a way to determine bike fit...I know BD uses this as sizing but it's basically a useless measurement...Top tube length is much more important...
> 
> You'll be able to find a Moto that fits but ignore standover as a method to fit


Really?? 

Can you please elaborate?

I thought this measurement would be thee very most important, especially if the bike were too big (OUCH!! LOL). Not saying that the other measurements are important, but this is the one that most people can relate too, and like I said...

PS. Please don't take my tone as being confretational. Just trying to understand why I should completely ignore it.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

So, in general, I am asking if I should get a smaller or larger bike?

I'm looking to get a bike where I'm in the position where I am the least arched downwards. This is because my hernitated neck hurts when when I'm looking straight ahead as compared to when my head is looking directly down at my front wheel. 

My thinking is that a larger frame will require a larger reach, which will force me to tilt my head up back to see where I am going. And that will make my neck hurt more than on a smaller bike. 

But also on a larger bike, I'll need to lower the seat, therefore making the bar relatively higher in comparison, which will put my head in a more comfortable position for viewing wha'ts ahead of me.

I know the best thing to do is to some outt, but I didn't get a chance to try any this weekend. But what are your thoughts on getting a larger or smaller bike in regards to my neck problem?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Peter_Klim said:


> But what are your thoughts on getting a larger or smaller bike in regards to my neck problem?


If you have back or neck problems it is very important that you get a bike that "FITS".

Otherwise get the smaller one.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Go to a site like wrenchscience.com for a more comprehensive system and full instructions. Your biking inseam seems short for your size (I'm 32"+ at 5'8"). FWIW, it's usually about 2" more than you pants inseam.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Peter_Klim said:


> Really??
> 
> Can you please elaborate?
> 
> ...


Peter, your concern about the toptube hitting your jewels is only partly true. I have yet to hit my jewels on one of my bikes where I don't have standover clearance. Unlike motorcycle riders who usually prop the heavy bike with both feet on the ground, when I stop I dismount on one side and lean the bike to my left which I favor, the right foot clipped on the pedal while waiting say for a green light. Rarely will you put both feet on the ground on a bicycle as you need one foot on the pedal to make it go forward. 

With that said, most LBS size a person on a bicycle via the standover clearance as it is still popular and easiest method. Most posters here have tens of thousand of miles under their belt and safe to say has had many bicycles that they have full knowledge of what length top tube they prefer/like, so they go with that as it will decide if they are cramped or too stretched out in a bike.

You don't have to completely ignore standover clearance, to some toptube length has more priority.


----------

